# Does flex only give out schedules on friday?



## dizie (Aug 15, 2016)

Sorry if this has been asked before, tried searching, didnt see definite answers


----------



## RGV (Oct 20, 2016)

Yes and No.
Since Flex changed how the block release, you can pick up a block as early as 24 hrs before that block start. As for Friday, I think what you are referring is 'scheduled/reserved block'-- which mean Flex set up a block just for you for next week based on your availability. However, not many people are getting the "reserved block". In my case, it has been 4 weeks with no 'reserved block'.


----------



## dizie (Aug 15, 2016)

RGV said:


> Yes and No.
> Since Flex changed how the block release, you can pick up a block as early as 24 hrs before that block start. As for Friday, I think what you are referring is 'scheduled/reserved block'-- which mean Flex set up a block just for you for next week based on your availability. However, not many people are getting the "reserved block". In my case, it has been 4 weeks with no 'reserved block'.


So we need to check our app every few hours, everyday?


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Here in our city you have to be on the phone from 7am to 10pm refreshing constantly to get a block. 
I haven't seen or been scheduled for a block since the new app was released. 
I haven't worked in a month and didn't even bother making myself available this week. 
At this point, assuming I ever receive a block again, I do not plan on working it. I just won't show up or release the block and let one of the lackeys who camp at the warehouse have it.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

And when I mean refresh constantly I mean every second of every day all day long. 
The last time I tried to pickup a block I refreshed it well over 3000 times an hour for two hours straight and saw absolutely nothing.


----------



## dizie (Aug 15, 2016)

TBone said:


> And when I mean refresh constantly I mean every second of every day all day long.
> The last time I tried to pickup a block I refreshed it well over 3000 times an hour for two hours straight and saw absolutely nothing.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Every city is different. You will see when they release blocks for your specific city.

It is clear if you read here if you count on Friday releases for work you wont make any money, maybe one shift a week.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

dizie said:


>


Sorry, but like the other poster mentioned it is different for each city. Some people are able to see blocks open for minutes. 
Depends on how many people are gaming the system with robots I imagine.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

TBone said:


> Sorry, but like the other poster mentioned it is different for each city. Some people are able to see blocks open for minutes.
> Depends on how many people are gaming the system with robots I imagine.


 I can relate to that frustration as i've been there. Unfortunately this gig is unpredictable and more than likely developed that way to make it harder to do full time and create such a situation.

Couple things.....first I don't recall many drivers from your location so you have to figure more shit out yourself or do yourself a favor and when you're at the warehouse ask the blue vests if needed what block times are and when released.
Figure our your "regular" blocks first and foremost. Which ones are released daily which are now "next day" blocks. Look for those at EXACTLY 24hours before. If you can get into that pattern your frustration level will go down and spend less time refreshing. 
Playing the refresh game all day looking for same day/open blocks is something you want to stay away from. Learn the "patterns" of your location and figure out how to work it so you don't have to dick around with your phone all day.

Then......don't get too comfortable......why......because you constantly have to adapt to this gig!


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

I was able to do that before they changed the app but I haven't seen nothing since this white screen was introduced. 
At least I saw blocks before, even if I wasn't able to grab them, I saw something.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

TBone said:


> I was able to do that before they changed the app but I haven't seen nothing since this white screen was introduced.
> At least I saw blocks before, even if I wasn't able to grab them, I saw something.


 Probably the same thing going on at your location as ours, few blocks, many hungry drivers. Make sure to treat the 24hr next day releases like the old 10pm grab! Fast and furious....


----------

